# Apple Tree Mulch



## Joshua (Apr 11, 2007)

What is the best thing to use for mulching/manuring apple trees to keep fruit productivity up ?


----------



## kevinj (Apr 11, 2007)

Joshua said:


> What is the best thing to use for mulching/manuring apple trees to keep fruit productivity up ?



Mulching the tree will not add to productivity.
However, it is a good idea to provide a good soil structure for it 
by adding organic matter if at all possible.
How many trees are you dealing with ?
How old are they ?
Have they produced abundant fruit in the past ?
I dont think adding manure is a good idea. Unless it is already composted.
If you add manure your adding N. Which is nitrogen. And will inturn add more green growth to the tree, which is what you dont want. If the tree is already mature. 
Look for a fertilizer that has a higher P phosphorus content.
N-P-K.


----------



## Joshua (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi, thanks for your reply,
There are about 150 trees about 10 - 15 years old all fruiting abundantly
on relativly poor soil on a south facing slope.
They are heratige trees of many different variaties kept primeraly for scion wood although the apple crop is used as well.
When they were planted they were planted in compost covered with cardboard and then covered in gravel.
The orchard is 100% organic and the trees have a yearly seaweed based foliar feed and various bio-dynamic treatments.
The orchard manager asked me what would be best to mulch the trees with.
The mulch needs to be a weed suppressant as well as taking into account all of the above.


----------



## Boa07 (Apr 12, 2007)

Joshua, the yearly foliar feed and the biodynamic soil treatments will mean that the soil around the roots should be about as good as you can get it, so I'm guessing we're talking about tweaking things just that little bit more?
I would recommend the use of sugar over the root plates (see page 5 of the attached PDF) to both reduce annual weeds and boost the fungal activity in the soil. CSIRO here in OZ has done small trials with sugar applications over small plots and found measurable impacts on annual weed growth. Check out this NZ biodynamic site for advice on different herb mulches used in apple orchards; http://www.biodynamic.org.nz/resrepch4.html

Regards Sean


----------

